# Helpful posting tips.



## Jason

Here are some helpful posting tips:

*Topic name*. Posting stuff like _Help!!!_, might not be as good as _My sound card stutters_. This will help get people that may be able to help solve the problem to your post quicker. It helps cut the time of reading through posts that someone has no idea about.

Also try and post as much info as possible. For example, if you are having sound card problems, please let us know what type of sound card you have. Also if anything was added to the system recently. If you do not know what kind of hardware you have, feel free to say so. We will walk you through it. This should help cut down of the asking for more infomation.

We are also a independent support group. This means that we are not part of any computer company out there. We run on our own funds. That means that we can not go in and do some backend stuff that the company can do. For example, we can not go in and reset your AOL password. We will try to do our best. And if you need you call the company, you will be prepared.

Thank you.


----------



## Jason

bump


----------

